# Why nmt?



## Zodiac Crossing (Apr 4, 2020)

What is the obsession with these? I saw someone trading some villager for 100 nmt.  Like it seems the islands are practically useless late game.  Idk it just seems pointless and the fact that villagers are going for that...mmm nah


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 4, 2020)

They aren't useless at all because pretty much EVERY villager in the game can appear on these islands. If you have an open plot, you can go island hopping to try to find one specific villager/dreamy you're looking for. Far from useless.

I know a lot of people are collecting so many simply just to see if they can find Raymond, since that's one of the only ways you can get him without buying him. And with the villager trading glitches, nobody is buying villagers rn.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 4, 2020)

Just another form of currency I presume - they have their uses for cycling through villagers to find dreamies which I assume is the motive behind its popularity


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 4, 2020)

For a lot of people, it isn't end game. The game only came out like 2 weeks ago and people really want their dream villagers.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 4, 2020)

Yeah the only thing I can guess is people are using these to island hop to look for villagers. I'm not really into the tickets myself, but at least most people on the market boards seem willing to accept multiple types of currency


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 4, 2020)

For various reasons, namely: 

TBT is currently disabled, so we can't really use those to trade.
The duplication glitch made Bells rather worthless very quickly, and we can't really keep track of legitimate Bells anymore.
NMTs are easily grinded, especially if you time travel.
NMTs can be used to find villagers, which some can be resold even for profit.
MNTs are one of the best ways to grind for materials.
They just have a lot of use and value compared to Bells.


----------

